# Can anyone recommend George Bespoke Tailors?



## robinfaz (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Has anyone had a suit made by George Bespoke Tailors based on Cleveland St in London?

I know Brown's Bespoke did a favourable review on a coat made by George, but I was wondering if anyone has had a suit made by him and could give me feedback on quality, fit, style etc?

I popped in there this morning and he seems a little difficult to work with - i.e. didn't like any questions and didn't want to share any opinions.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated

Cheers


----------



## Franko (Nov 11, 2007)

robinfaz said:


> I popped in there this morning and he seems a little difficult to work with - i.e. didn't like any questions and didn't want to share any opinions.Cheers


I haven't yet visited, but planned to after I saw your previous post, thanks for bringing him to our attention.

I have two takes on this.

1) Bollocks to him then.
He sounds a bit tired of life, _may_ still make a quality suit, but who needs migraine ? that's the emptying wallets' job.

OR.

2) Did you encourage him to believe you were serious about actually starting the process and working with him ? ie, in the market and looking to spend, now.
I'm sure people who have work to get on with and meet deadlines for their customer commitments, don't want to be treated like free advice centres and maybe he has been exposed to a lot of that over the years.

I hope someone responds to your question about his abilities soon, you shouldn't have to answer your own question, again! 
I still hope to look in on him next week.

F.


----------



## robinfaz (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Franko.

Well - I went in to enquire about prices and his techniques, and see the quality of what he was producing, but I made it clear that I was serious. Anyway, he didn't seem to take me too seriously (admittedly I was on my push-bike so had cycle jacket etc) and when I said I would be back in on Monday to get measured up, he said "we shall see" implying that he thought I was a time waster. 

As previous posts have stated, he is the kind of guy you need to know what you want when you go in there as he doesn't have time/patience for people who need a help in deciding or who want to discuss styles etc.

I suppose this is a compromise for him charging less than £500 for a 2 piece hand made suit.

So next time I'm going to take him a list of exactly what I want, and have a better idea of fabric too. He also wants me to take in an existing suit, which seems a little unusual - the reason I am getting a new suit is because I am unhappy with the crap put together for me in Delhi by someone else, so hope he doesn't want to do a copy job.

Cheers


----------



## mikeber (May 5, 2004)

robinfaz said:


> Thanks Franko.
> 
> Well - I went in to enquire about prices and his techniques, and see the quality of what he was producing, but I made it clear that I was serious. Anyway, he didn't seem to take me too seriously (admittedly I was on my push-bike so had cycle jacket etc) and when I said I would be back in on Monday to get measured up, he said "we shall see" implying that he thought I was a time waster.
> 
> ...


Why then do you insist on working with him? When I feel the same about a craftsman, I tend to stay away. Since you are in the UK which is blessed with more good tailors then many countries why not try others? Perform a search on the forums or ask locals for references.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

I seem to recall another member getting a navy pinstripe suit from George's a while back.

Ah yes... here you go

Though the address is different, so it may well be a different George's. In any case, the suit in that threads seems like a good suit at a good price.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

They are indeed different Georges.


----------



## Bonhamesque (Sep 5, 2005)

robinfaz said:


> As previous posts have stated, he is the kind of guy you need to know what you want when you go in there as he doesn't have time/patience for people who need a help in deciding or who want to discuss styles etc.
> 
> I suppose this is a compromise for him charging less than £500 for a 2 piece hand made suit.
> 
> ...hope he doesn't want to do a copy job.


The fact that he wants you to wear a suit doesn't mean he wants to copy it at all. It's just a useful tool to see how other suits tend to fit you and to give him an idea of the kind of suits you like to wear. Feel free to tell him everything you hate about it.

His attitude would really worry me though. How dare he imply that you're a timewaster simply because of what you might be wearing or questions that you might be asking him?
Remember that the measuring appointment that you have with him will not be the only time that you have to endure his attitude. You'll have to suffer another 2 or 3 fittings at least.
How do you imagine he'd react if you told him you weren't happy with a particular part of the suit he'd made for you?
Maybe he'd imply that you're wasting his time again?

In an ideal world you should get a good feeling after meeting a potential tailor for the first time. You should be left with the impression that you could build up a lasting relationship with him, a mutual understanding that continues hopefully for the rest of your professional life.

I'm always suspicious of tailors/stores that don't like people who ask a lot of questions. I start to wonder whether they don't like the challenge of a fussy customer and this automatic dislike is borne out of having to give these fussy customers their money back after long drawn out arguments.

I've met tailors who've been forced to endure the torture / pleasure of having to deal with AAAC members (who're more knowledgable and demanding for having been on here) and they've still come out smiling.
In some ways it's better to have a customer that knows exactly what he wants than someone completely clueless about the process. There are less surprises along the way.



mikeber said:


> Why then do you insist on working with him? When I feel the same about a craftsman, I tend to stay away. Since you are in the UK which is blessed with more good tailors then many countries why not try others? Perform a search on the forums or ask locals for references.


I agree.


----------



## robinfaz (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for your replies everyone. I agree with a lot of what is written.

I need to decide if I can work with this guy, despite his gruffness. The suit will be fully canvassed, and I'm pretty sure I won't find anything like this for the same price (even "off the peg" let alone tailor made).

The question is if he does do fully canvassed for £500 (despite Thomas from English Cut saying that they are impossible to make economically for less than £700) how good at it is he?


----------



## robinfaz (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for your replies everyone. I agree with a lot of what is written.

I need to decide if I can work with this guy, despite his gruffness. The suit will be fully canvassed, and I'm pretty sure I won't find anything like this for the same price (even "off the peg" let alone tailor made).

The question is if he does do fully canvassed for £500 (despite Thomas from English Cut saying that they are impossible to make economically for less than £700) how good at it is he?


----------



## udeshi (Sep 29, 2005)

Just because it is fully canvassed, or bespoke, doesn't necessarily mean it is done properly or fits.
I can understand getting the most bang for your buck, but having gone through a bad experience already, for the sake of saving a few pounds, sorry Rupees, it seems you are deemed to repeat the same mistake.

I cannot comment on George tailors, George being a very common name, and I am hazarding a guess, Greek, I probably know 5 Greek Georges who are tailors off the top of my head, but because you don't quite know what you want and your previous experience with this George did not go all too well. You need someone who can guide you, of what works for you and what doesn't. Reading things off a forum does help, but is no substitute for putting yourself in the hands of an experienced professional who wants to get it right, because A) it makes the customer happy, and B) brings repeat business.

Failing to do that, you will just be throwing money out the window. I know, because I used to be in your position.

I am not even going to wish you good luck, as I do not have high hopes of this ending well.

I looked at the review of the other George (thank you for posting Holdfast), you might be advised to go there, a little more money, but Minnis is good cloth.


----------



## Bonhamesque (Sep 5, 2005)

robinfaz said:


> Thanks for your replies everyone. I agree with a lot of what is written.
> 
> I need to decide if I can work with this guy, despite his gruffness. The suit will be fully canvassed, and I'm pretty sure I won't find anything like this for the same price (even "off the peg" let alone tailor made).
> 
> The question is if he does do fully canvassed for £500 (despite Thomas from English Cut saying that they are impossible to make economically for less than £700) how good at it is he?


I agree with Thomas. Full bespoke cannot be made to any high degree of quality for £500. I don't know what the minimum would be elsewhere in London but on Savile Row it would probably be about £1800.
£700 just sounds too cheap to me.

Technically it's hand made, technically it's full bespoke (allegedly) and technically you will get a baste fitting but those 3 facts are not in themselves enough to make a quality garment.
Remember that if you go to Hong Kong on business it's possible to buy a suit for £200 that meets all 3 requirements above but the end result is far far from satisfactory.

What I'm saying is don't focus purely on the spec of a product because it's not about ticking boxes.


----------



## robinfaz (Mar 11, 2008)

Guys,

Thank you for you replies...

Well, I went back into George's this morning and checked out some of his work. He was much friendlier seeing that I had come back in, and now took me seriously. He said that they have had many people coming in without being serious, and some even trying to steal things. He actually made me laugh quite a lot and I think he puts on a slightly blunt front as part of a dry sense of humour. He is Cypriot by the way.

So, after inspecting some of his work, whcih seems pretty good (although yet to be pressed), I have decided to take the plunge and go with him. Brown's Bespoke writes a favourable review of him, which seems as good as I can hope for in terms of recommendations. He didn't even know Brown was going to write the recommendation and hasn't read it yet. He is definitely of the old school (must be approaching 70), and I have (and will continue) to be quite specific about what I want - although he seems much more flexible than I first thought.

I am going for:

2 button single breasted (farily low buttons referred to as straight I think)
Side vents
Non-slanted flap pockets
Workable cuffs (first two buttons
Fully canvassed with mohair/wool canvas - medium weight
All horn buttons
Plain fronted trousers with single back pocket and side strap adjusters.
A well waisted suit - hopefully slim fitting throughout.

He assured me that it is all hand finished (***** stiched lapels and pocket flaps) and hand sewn key hole button holes.

I have chosen a Navy Blue Lessers fabric, which was his most expensive and certainly looks like a very fine fabric - springy and medium weight (11/12oz) which looks great in daylight and has a very nice worsted weave. Lining is viscous unfortunately, and I have chosen a beautiful bottle green colour.

All of this is going to set me back £510!

Anyway, the first fitting will be in about 2 weeks and I thought that I would do as a few others have by putting a diary on this forum about how it all progresses. I asked his permission to do this, as I do understand that some people don't want to be advertised. He chuckled when I asked him, and said he would be fine with it (this also gives me confidence that he is confident that I'll like the work).

Anyway, this suit is for my wedding in Germany in August where I know there will be some very well dressed men (friends of the bride of course!)and so it needs to look good... fingers crossed and watch this space....


----------



## Manfield (Aug 17, 2007)

Robin

I'd be very interested to hear how you feel about the finished suit once it's completed.

How extensive is his selection of cloths? The Bown article seems to suggest one might be better off supplying one's own cloth.


----------



## robinfaz (Mar 11, 2008)

He has a range of sample books - about 10 maybe, each with 20-30 samples in from many of the big brands (Holland and Sherry etc). Unfortunately, sample books aren't the best way to see how a cloth drapes etc, but I chose to use his cloth because it is exactly what I am looking for and will cost more to buy externally and bring in. I think he said £300 for tailoring costs so I would need to be able to get 3m of good Lessers wool, lining, canvas, buttons etc all for £210 to match his price - which I think is unlikely.


----------



## Bonhamesque (Sep 5, 2005)

Just out of curiosity Robin, did you ask for the mohair / wool canvas or did he recommend that?

Also had anyone else heard of Bown's before now?
People on this site have mentioned his name before and I've visited his site before now but I have no idea who he is and why we should be listening to him as he has no 'About me' page.
What is his background, does anyone know?


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

Bonhamesque said:


> Also had anyone else heard of Bown's before now?
> People on this site have mentioned his name before and I've visited his site before now but I have no idea who he is and why we should be listening to him as he has no 'About me' page.
> What is his background, does anyone know?


Not to hijack this thread but I have long harboured the same question... And, I wonder who "we" or "our team" might be and what their stories are... At the very least, the site does have some amusement value perhaps because of his poses, facial expressions or his prose...


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

Bonhamesque said:


> Just out of curiosity Robin, did you ask for the mohair / wool canvas or did he recommend that?
> 
> Also had anyone else heard of Bown's before now?
> People on this site have mentioned his name before and I've visited his site before now but I have no idea who he is and why we should be listening to him as he has no 'About me' page.
> What is his background, does anyone know?


Self-appointed expert I believe, so I'd put him on a similar level to many posters who are not tailors themselves posting here, except maybe he has a brassier neck. 

I seem to vaguely recall he was a former vicar :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

Holdfast said:


> I seem to vaguely recall he was a former (?defrocked?) vicar, but that may just be scurrilous gossip, and if so I apologise for repeating it! :icon_smile_big:


For the record Francis Bown was not defrocked but resigned his orders over the ordination of women to the priesthood of the Church of England. It was an act of conscience, and, I, for one, am pleased he has found useful alternative employment.

More about him at https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=55197


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks for the correction. I will duly amend my previous post to reflect the reality!


----------



## Bonhamesque (Sep 5, 2005)

Trimmer said:


> For the record Francis Bown was not defrocked but resigned his orders over the ordination of women to the priesthood of the Church of England. It was an act of conscience, and, I, for one, am pleased he has found useful alternative employment.
> 
> More about him at [URL="https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=55197"]https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=55197


I like Henry's comment that he's a second rate Michael Winner. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## robinfaz (Mar 11, 2008)

OK. Reading the comments on Brown can I just state that:

a) I am not an expert nor a tailor but have a pretty good idea about what a good suit should look like and how it should be constructed. 
b) I'm completely independent and will be very honest
c) Please don't criticise me for trying to share information/provide reviews
d) I'm not a retired priest!


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

robinfaz said:


> He has a range of sample books - about 10 maybe, each with 20-30 samples in from many of the big brands (Holland and Sherry etc). Unfortunately, sample books aren't the best way to see how a cloth drapes etc, but I chose to use his cloth because it is exactly what I am looking for and will cost more to buy externally and bring in. I think he said £300 for tailoring costs so I would need to be able to get 3m of good Lessers wool, lining, canvas, buttons etc all for £210 to match his price - which I think is unlikely.


How few? A decent tailor would have many more bunches than this to offer.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Trimmer said:


> For the record Francis Bown was not defrocked but resigned his orders over the ordination of women to the priesthood of the Church of England. It was an act of conscience, and, I, for one, am pleased he has found useful alternative employment.
> 
> More about him at https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=55197


It always seems off to me that a resigned priest is so worldly that he has enough money to afford all the bespoke garments and a Rolls Royce.


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

GBR said:


> It always seems off to me that a resigned priest is so worldly that he has enough money to afford all the bespoke garments and a Rolls Royce.


Actually there is a whole 'subculture' of clerical tailors and outfitters making 'bespoke' clobber for the clergy. Cassocks in particular need to be well-fitting. The new pope caused a stir by moving away from Gamarelli who been the papal tailors for generations.

Have a look at:https://www.bishopoffulham.co.uk/church_furnishers.htm

Fr Bown will presumably have recived 'compensation' when he resigned his orders but I would guess he receives a substantial discount from the businesses he reviews on his site.


----------



## Bonhamesque (Sep 5, 2005)

robinfaz said:


> OK. Reading the comments on Brown can I just state that:
> 
> a) I am not an expert nor a tailor but have a pretty good idea about what a good suit should look like and how it should be constructed.
> b) I'm completely independent and will be very honest
> ...


I can't speak for anyone else here but I wasn't intending to criticise you for sharing information. I'm greatly looking forward to your review of this tailor.
The only thing I raised as being suspect is putting your faith in a man who made a web site and bought some suits on the Row simply because he did those things.
Personally I would be very wary of using his opinions as a guide to the various tailors.



Trimmer said:


> I would guess he receives a substantial discount from the businesses he reviews on his site.


If you're implying that he negotiates a discount with these tailors in return for a review on his web site then I'd be surprised if that was the case.
Most SR tailors are not that internet savvy and I'm not sure that the ones who are would be swayed by a review on a home-made web site.

I doubt if that site gets too much traffic really.


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

Bonhamesque said:


> If you're implying that he negotiates a discount with these tailors in return for a review on his web site then I'd be surprised if that was the case.
> Most SR tailors are not that internet savvy and I'm not sure that the ones who are would be swayed by a review on a home-made web site.


I was remembering a comment of bengal-stripe: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=78561&highlight=bown+cleverley


----------



## Bonhamesque (Sep 5, 2005)

Trimmer said:


> I was remembering a comment of bengal-stripe: [URL="https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=78561&highlight=bown+cleverley"]https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=78561&highlight=bown+cleverley


If that is the case then I have no idea how he gets free clothing or footwear but I would be utterly amazed if it was due to his web site.


----------



## robinfaz (Mar 11, 2008)

GBR said:


> How few? A decent tailor would have many more bunches than this to offer.


Sorry, on reading your comment I realise my mistake. He does have a lot more material books, but the ones I referred to were for dark suit material (whcih probably number a dozen or so). He has many other books for dinner suits, overcoats etc etc.

I have been to tailors iwth many more samples, and material rolls in stock, but George's "shop" is very much a workshop, with him and his colleagues hand stitching all around. It doesn't even have a changing room as such and there is no room to store large quantities of fabric.

However, I would rather not pay for these things in the suit price (apart from maybe seeing larger areas of fabric) just as long as the suit is a good one... we shall see.


----------



## Bonhamesque (Sep 5, 2005)

It's not really about the number of bunches imo. It's about quality rather than quantity.
If you're talking about ordinary everyday business suits you would be spoilt for choice with about six bunches.
Two core bunches from Holland & Sherry, two from Lesser and maybe two from Smith & Co.
Anyone should be able to find what they want in there and they would be more than satisfied with the results.


----------



## robinfaz (Mar 11, 2008)

I agree in a way... as long as the ones offered are good quality and cover the traditional patterns etc. The more choice the more energy it takes to choose - bit like supermarket shopping I suppose.

Plus - some bad tailors have very very big selections of cloth... I have been in many in India and they have hundreds of rolls, but the suits they made were disappointing.

So I'm still keeping an open mind.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## LondonFogey (May 18, 2006)

I had a suit made by George about 5 years ago. 

I would agree with the comments about him being gruff but this softened once he realised. a. I was serious about buying and b. wasn't going to be intimidated. He was actually a good laugh. It probably also helped that I was recommended by a friend who was a regular client who he knew well. I would agree you do need to have a fairly good idea of what you want. 

The quality was quite good for the price (£380) which included a basting fitting. He accepted a down payment of 50% which also helps those on a budget (I don't think he takes credit cards). I think prices are a lot more now though. 

The only downsides are the small cramped workshop and limited opening hours, and the slightly limited range of cloth. I seem to recall I chose the lining from a heap of offcuts in a box in a shadowy corner. 

Overall though I like the suit and have had quite a few compliments about it. I've worn it 2-3 times a week for five years and it shows NO signs of wear - no shiny seat or elbows at all. (I specified a hard wearing cloth). I would go again I think.


----------



## robinfaz (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks LondonFogey, that's reassuring to hear. 

Prices have gone up, but it is still very cheap for a hand made suit. The limited opening hours suit me quite well really - he opens at 7am, and so I can pop in when I cycle past at 7:45, although closing at 2pm (or 1pm on saturdays) is quite early.


----------



## LondonFogey (May 18, 2006)

What does George charge now for entry-level suits?


----------



## robinfaz (Mar 11, 2008)

From what I can remember, his prices range from £410 - 510, depending on fabric for a two -piece suit.


----------



## robinfaz (Mar 11, 2008)

OK - the suit is ready for my first fitting and I'll go in on Monday morning - has anyone got any tips (apart from the obvious) about what I should look out for in terms of quality of workmanship? I am especially interested if people have advice on how to tell if the cavassing has been done well.

I'll take a camera and post some pics on Monday.

Have a good weekend :icon_smile:


----------



## YYZ-LHR (Jul 2, 2007)

robinfaz said:


> OK - the suit is ready for my first fitting and I'll go in on Monday morning - has anyone got any tips (apart from the obvious) about what I should look out for in terms of quality of workmanship? I am especially interested if people have advice on how to tell if the cavassing has been done well.
> 
> I'll take a camera and post some pics on Monday.
> 
> Have a good weekend :icon_smile:


11 days from measurement to first fitting?


----------



## robinfaz (Mar 11, 2008)

LondonFogey pointd out that this is a basting fitting, which according to Thomas (English Cut) is normally done after a couple of weeks. 
1. After a couple of weeks you will get a first fitting, or "skeleton baste". This fitting is used by about 99% of the world's tailors. This basically means that the basic parts of the suit are sewn together. Simply using a simple, white cotton "basting thread". Using only the minimal interior construction, canvas and shoulder pads/wadding etc.

So I don't think this is too abnormal.


----------



## robinfaz (Mar 11, 2008)

OK - went for the first fitting last week. The skeleton baste really was in a very basic condition, with only one arm stiched on. 

George spent about 10-15 mintues making some measurements, marking alterations and asking me questions about my preferences for fit. 

The trousers were pretty much complete and fitted very well. They are nicely tapered but need to be lengthened by about half an inch so that they don't expose too much sock when I am walking.

I am happy with the material which, although under artificial light, had a crisp feel about it, draped nicely, had sharp trouser creases and a very deep navy colour.

I can expect the almost complete suit in 2-3 weeks, when I will try it on again (and they can make any final alterations).

This isn't the 3 fittings Savile Row type service (for 500 pounds it wouldn't be) but I am still confident that they will get it right.

Oh - and I found out that the buttons are actually plastic (Viking), although they look pretty good quality. I am undecided as to whether it is worth me buying some horn ones myself and asking him to use them...


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

robinfaz said:


> OK - went for the first fitting last week. The skeleton baste really was in a very basic condition, with only one arm stiched on.
> 
> George spent about 10-15 mintues making some measurements, marking alterations and asking me questions about my preferences for fit.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the report. I am looking forward to the next edition.

I would recommend getting horn buttons. It is a tiny investment that will make your suit appear the way it should rather than having the plastic buttons downgrade the entire suit for having skimped on something of the cost equivalent of fish and chips. I understand that some of the retail fabric merchants on and around Regent Street carry them. I am personally familiar with only one retail shop in London, the Button Queen on Marylebone Lane who do not have a vast selection of horns but will have what you need, something vastly superior to plastic.


----------



## robinfaz (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Misterdonuts, I'll definitely pop into the shop you mentioned - tonight maybe as the suit is nearly ready.

The George says that you can't tell the difference between the plastic ones he uses and horn ones, but I think I'll buy the horn ones anyway. Like you said, it will only cost a minimal amount compared to the whole suit.

My suit is coming in a deep dark Navy blue - can you buy dark blue buttons in horn, or are they normally black? What would you recommend?

Cheers


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

robinfaz said:


> Thanks Misterdonuts, I'll definitely pop into the shop you mentioned - tonight maybe as the suit is nearly ready.
> 
> The George says that you can't tell the difference between the plastic ones he uses and horn ones, but I think I'll buy the horn ones anyway. Like you said, it will only cost a minimal amount compared to the whole suit.
> 
> ...


Genuine horn buttons are available in dark navy or consider a very dark brown but not black. They are obviously and vastly superior to "viking".

*W_B*


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

George is partially right about the difference not being so obvious in certain cases. Horns finished with a high polish will often look like plastic -- or the other way around to be more precise. Plastic cannot emulate a matte finish horn, which is what I prefer.

Horns come dyed in various colours and shades but the most commonly available ones at retail are black and dark brown. My tailor has horns of various other colours like grey and cherry, but I have not seen them offered at retail. For a dark blue suit, my recommendation would be to use black. The Button Queen will have black in stock. I think that it may be difficult to source dark blue ones from places willing to deal with members of the public as opposed to the trade.

Looking forward to reading your update report.


----------



## alexpostiglione (Apr 24, 2008)

*George Bespoke Tailors- www.georgebespoketailors.com*

Hi Everyone,

I am George's grandson and I am handling his new website and his internet presence so to speak.
It's fantastic to see this forum on my granddad's work; I literally stumbled onto it by accident. I would like to thank everyone for the great discussion in here.

I would just like to say George Bespoke Tailors is still open from 7.00am - 2.00pm and is located in the same place it has always been for the last 40 odd years.

Ok, I was reading the comments in the forum and had to laugh at one of the comments made about my granddad being gruff and straight to the point. Well he has always been that way, even with family, he is straight to the point but in all honestly once you get to know him as some people mentioned he can be really funny and laid back. So please don't take it personally, it's just his personality, something that cannot be changed!:icon_smile: 

Now onto his tailor work and not his personality, my granddad is by far one of the best tailors in London, his prices are very competitive and his quality of work has always been recommended by others! The last 40 years he's relied on word of mouth and no other source of advertisement.

I asked my granddad about Bowns review and whether he received a discount on his overcoat for the review and he answered what review? After explaining who did it he vaguely remembered it. He was told by Bown I believe after he did the review about it, but my granddad has not yet read it. So to answer your questions no he did not receive any discounts for his overcoat, his review was completely un-biased and independent by him!

Another comment that was listed is about the workroom in which the measurements and fittings take place. No it's not the most glamorous of fitting rooms or areas but if we were to re-decorate the entire place we would then have to put prices up on suits to fund this change and as someone mentioned before he would rather pay for his suit then his surroundings! So really everyone will benefit from lower priced suits!:icon_smile_big:

I've been told by George he cannot list any prices, as it really depends on material etc. but if you do have any queries please give him a ring or drop in to discuss prices and styles!

Well I believe that covers most of the comments left on the forum.
Please visit the following website for information regarding George Bespoke Tailors www.georgebespoketailors.com
The website is still in the designing stage but is fully operational. 
I would love to get any feedback on the site from all of you and if you have a review on George Bespoke Tailors and would like it listed on the site please email me at [email protected] we would appreciate all your feedbacks on quality and prices of your suit made by George.

Regards

George Bespoke Tailors


----------



## robinfaz (Mar 11, 2008)

Alex,

Great to hear you are writing on behalf of George. It's a shame that although the internet has a massive audience, some people in society are excluded and can't have their say. I look forward to the website developing, perhaps with some more details about construction techniques etc so that people can be assured the suits are fully canvassed. It would also be nice to have a picture of George on there... I might get one tomorrow if he let's me!

I look forward to trying on my suit tomorrow morning... I'll bring my camera along and post some photos of the fitting on this site.

Will I meet you then?

Robin


----------



## alexpostiglione (Apr 24, 2008)

*George-Bespoke Tailors*

Hi Robin,

I know, it took some convincing for my granddad to agree to get a website going, but we've had some traffic on the site so i hope it's helping his business grow, also with some advertisement on google.

Thats fantastic if you can get a picture of my granddad in the workroom, he might let you do it, I doubt he would let me haha! What i think would be great is if they get a picture of you wearing your suit so we can show it on the website, but obviously its up to you. 
No i dont work there, im currently at university studying computer science so i havent taken up the family business but my dad works there so you will see him, maybe he will carry it on.

Yer about the information on construction techniques and it being fully canvassed, tell my granddad when you see him about putting that up on the site, he will appreciate it more if a customer mentions it to him, and then i can get all the information from him and put it up.

If you do get any photos of the suit or you wearing it and dont mind me putting it up on the site please email it to [email protected]

I would really appreciate it.

Thanks

George Bespoke Tailors


----------



## robinfaz (Mar 11, 2008)

So, despite the terrible weather in London, and getting totally saturated on my bike, I decided to drop in at George's for my final fitting. I was literally dripping wet when I entered his workshop.

The trousers fit very well, although I knew this already. They had just added 1/2 inch in length to ensure they didn't ride up when walking. 

The jacket is finished nicely, with ***** stiches and working cuff buttons as promised. George found some horn buttons for me in the end, so I didn't have to buy some myself. 

The jacket is very comfortable and fits well. It is nicely waisted and the back hangs without any sag, although there is enough room for movement under the arm pits. The collar doesn't ride up when I lift my arms, which is good for dancing, and the general length of the jacket is perfect. 

My only request was that he took the chest in a little bit (at the sides), as there was a little bit too much space for my liking around the chest/rib cage area. As George rightly said, the danger with taking too much in is flaring of the lapels when the button is fastened, and no room for a wallet. I never carry a wallet in my chest pocket, so this won't be a problem, and George pinned the suit and no flaring occurred. So he will make that alteration for me.

The only other thing is that the suit needed a little further pressing.

Otherwise, I am very happy with it, and with these alterations, it will be near enough perfect. Of course it needs wearing in a little, so I expect it to fit better after a couple of months.

These photos aren't great, and I'll take some more detailed ones when finished, but they should give you an idea. George is wearing the maroon jumper! I still can't work out how to post photos on this site directly... they never seem to work!


----------



## Franko (Nov 11, 2007)

*Almost there, soon the denouement.*

Thanks Robin for the update as you promised.

Looks good to me, it fits well, which is the paramount objective of this exercise.

I cant really see the material on those images, I know from your previous post that it is navy blue, what is the cloth? I would also be interested to know what lining you opted for.

I presume that when you collect the finished item you wont be riding your bike home in it, or at least will have developed some sort of 'cycling suit carrier' there actually was a thread on that topic sometime ago.

I found the images you posted were best viewed at 125%, but I am looking forward to seeing the final cut of this movie.

F.


----------



## robinfaz (Mar 11, 2008)

I have chosen a Navy Blue Lessers fabric, which was his most expensive and certainly looks like a very fine fabric - springy and medium weight (11/12oz) which looks great in daylight and has a very nice worsted weave. Lining is viscous unfortunately, and I have chosen a beautiful bottle green colour.

The fabric didn't have a "super" number, but to my eye, looked better than some of the "supers" in his other range.

Cheers Franko


----------



## alexpostiglione (Apr 24, 2008)

*George Bespoke Tailors*

Hi Franko,

Well done on the photo's. I am surprised you got one of george, ha! They are up on the website. Can I put the ones up of you wearing the suit up on the site? Also when you do get the suit and it's all complete, please can you write a review on it and email me it.
This would be great.

Thanks

George Bespoke Tailors

www.georgebespoketailors.com


----------



## robinfaz (Mar 11, 2008)

Alex - I think you meant the last post to me and not Franko. You can use the photos, and I will send some more with the finished product on. I offered George to take some more of him and his colleagues in action for the website, but he refused.

Anyway - I picked up the suit and after a couple of wears I am really pleased with it. The fit is perfect, it feels great to wear and looks better than any other suit I have worn (although please note this is my first bespoke fully canvassed suit).

A couple of points to note... the first is the colour of the fabric - it is really a "strong" navy, which under strong sunlight is really blue... the colour of a blazer. Because the worsted weave is quite prominant (as opposed to the silky look some suits have iwth very fine weaves), it is almost a little too blazer like... I really like it, but would have chosen differently if I had another chance. Although this is my fault, it is the difficulty with a) trying to pick fabrics from small sample books, and b) choosing fabric indoors or under overcast conditions. 

The second point to note is the canvas is quite thick, making the suit heavier than I am used to. This isn't really a problem, although I imagine could make it a little warm in summer. I wasn't given a choice about canvas weights.

Third, the pocket flaps are a little more rounded than I would have liked... again, I wasn't given the option on this one, but I am sure they would've done it differently had I asked. Also, they look like that they need a good pressing where they are stiched to the suit... I am not sure if this is the way they are stiched or the fact that they haven't been pressed yet.

Fourth, I had to push quite a bit to get horn buttons (I actually was going to buy them myself but didn't get round to it, so George found some for me). If I was given the option when ordering for an extra £15, I would have preferred this.

Last, I only really had one fitting at the basted stage, when the skeleton of the suit is ready. Although this may be a cost saving factor, it would be reassuring to have a second fitting to get the last bits right. I did actually have a final fitting, when I asked for the chest to be taken in a touch, but this isn't a standard fitting for George's process. 

So, in conclusion, I really like the suit and will be proud to wear it on my wedding day. George is a good tailor in my eyes, and the fact that his workshop is low key means that he can keep prices very affordable. He is a nice guy, pretty funny actually, but one must know what they want in detail before commissioning him as he could be a bit intimadating to the first time buyer. I would definitely recommend him to anyone that wants a tailored fully canvassed suit for around £500, and I will use him again for sure.

In terms of value, it is excellent. 
Fit, it is also excellent. 
Style, it is good, although not exactly as I would have chosen.
Material, very good, although perhaps a little old-school
Stiching etc, seem excellent
Customer service is good, although don't expect advice on style, material etc.


----------



## Bonhamesque (Sep 5, 2005)

Any photos of the finished article....?


----------



## fox81 (Jun 2, 2008)

Ive been measured up this morning for a navy 2 button with side vents. i chose a 12oz minnis fabric with a sky blue lining. will be 490gbp all up. baste fitting in 2 weeks


----------



## sjm (Oct 6, 2007)

*So? What else do we need?*



alexpostiglione said:


> Hi Everyone...I am George's grandson...we would appreciate all your feedbacks on quality and prices of your suit...


Sold! As soon as I get back home to London, I'll be in to see your grandad and order a few suits! Thanks!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

"The collar doesn't ride up when I lift my arms, which is good for dancing, and the general length of the jacket is perfect."

That means he knows how to properly fit an armhole. That's a good thing... a lot of tailors in this price range these days skip this measurement from what I've read.


----------



## fox81 (Jun 2, 2008)

had my fitting yesterday. pants were a bit big in the waist. fabric looks nice tho. another 2 weeks and it should be ready for a final fitting


----------



## alexpostiglione (Apr 24, 2008)

*Feedback and Photos*

Hi Everyone,

This is a message to all of you, who have had a suit made by george, could you please give a feedback overview of the suit and submit any images of the finished article, This doesnt matter how long ago you had the suit made we would just like to add some reviews and images to the website.

Please email me at [email protected] with your review and images

thankyou

George Bespoke Tailors


----------



## LondonFogey (May 18, 2006)

Wow - George enters the internet age! I somehow imagine him with an elderly Amstrad green-screen computer in the corner of the shop....nice to see my review on there anyway. If I get time I'll submit a pic.


----------



## robinfaz (Mar 11, 2008)

It's great to see some more posts on here about George, adn positive comments.

I have had a lot of compliments about the suit he made for me, and I was even complimented as the best dressed man at a wedding by a famous photographer. 

I have taken a friend to see George, and he is also very happy with the results. I have recommended him to several others and will hopefully be going to see him again soon... I'm off to the isle of Harris for my honeymoon, so will pick up some nice Tweed for a jacket.

I still haven't got round to taking some photos of the detail of the suit - watch this space.

Best wishes to you all!


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

Franko said:


> I haven't yet visited, but planned to after I saw your previous post, thanks for bringing him to our attention.
> 
> I have two takes on this.
> 
> ...


Tailors can sometime get a bit testy with people who come in for a lot of advise and take up their time, and want to "pump" the tailor for a lot of information, but never buy anything. He could be jaded by this very real trend by some members of the public. Or, he might not be very friendly, which could be true as well.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Have you even read the rest of the thread?


----------



## dattaray (Jan 10, 2009)

Hello All,
This is my first post!
I've had a suit made by George Bespoke of Cleveland St.
It is a good suit.
However, my advice would be to give extremely detailed instructions to him and make sure he notes them down.
The problems with the suit are that 1. It is not as fitting as I would like 2. Sleeves are too long for my taste.
The suit is fully canvassed. I've received several compliments from friends who have their suits tailored on the Row.
I'll be going to George again.


----------



## Opera Buff (Jan 13, 2009)

dattaray said:


> Hello All,
> This is my first post!
> I've had a suit made by George Bespoke of Cleveland St.
> It is a good suit.
> ...


Any chance you could post some photos of the suit ?


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

robinfaz said:


> Thanks for your replies everyone. I agree with a lot of what is written.
> 
> I need to decide if I can work with this guy, despite his gruffness. The suit will be fully canvassed, and I'm pretty sure I won't find anything like this for the same price (even "off the peg" let alone tailor made).
> 
> The question is if he does do fully canvassed for £500 (despite Thomas from English Cut saying that they are impossible to make economically for less than £700) how good at it is he?


He's going to be a waste of time! I had fully canvassed suits made when I was a teenager ( I am only 29 now) for 150 quid in Leeds, looking back they were awful.

If you only have 500 to spend get a really good discounted off the rack suit, maybe mcqueen or even Kilgour you can get them for 200 if you play your cards right.

I will never put down Bespoke work as it is my bread and butter but for these prices and that attitude? NO WAY.

He probably does get loads of time wasters though, I am appointment only and I get my fair share which is heartbreaking when you talk to someone for 4 hours and they are coveting and dreaming. I would never be rude to a client even then.

Go to kilgour and see my freind Stefan.


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

whistle_blower71 said:


> Genuine horn buttons are available in dark navy or consider a very dark brown but not black. They are obviously and vastly superior to "viking".
> 
> *W_B*


Or if you want to be very Savile Row flat horn button with a very thin lip.


----------



## GeorgeBespokeTailors (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Just to let everyone know that George Bespoke Tailors has had a re-vamp of the website, feel free to jump on and have a look, and a new guestbook has been added, please leave reviews etc if you have used George before. Many Thanks


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

David Reeves said:


> Or if you want to be very Savile Row flat horn button with a very thin lip.


Are these from Richard James Weldon?

*W_B*


----------



## RMiller (Dec 11, 2009)

Where did George learn his trade? Savile row? Cyprus?


----------



## RMiller (Dec 11, 2009)

*Sorry to say this but...*

I popped into George's workshop the other day hoping to see if I might be able to place an order. I've purchased about 8 suits (Bespoke, MTM and Off the rack) in the last two years so I think have some awarenes of what to look for.

As people said earlier he was sort of dismissive and not bothering to answer questions. I didn't have too many questions anyway. I asked if I could see one of his finished works and he pointed to the rail. I looked at a few suits on there and sorry to say I thought his work was pretty bad. The detail, the construction, the overall product well below average.

I can see why some people may be tempted to get a suit that is made by hand at a low price. But even at £500-£600 such poor quality why would you bother? Just because it is hand made and fully canvassed doesn't mean it's a good suit so I would advise to forget the temptation.

As somebody said earlier in this forum think about getting a good suit on a sale and get that adjusted might be another option.

On the positive side his fabric collection was good. Oh but if the suit is not so good then what's the point?


----------

